# What is reasonable to expect from the breeder after your puppy is born?



## hotrod2448 (Oct 12, 2012)

Since this is the first non-rescue dog for my wife and I; I'd like to know what are reasonable expectations or others experiences in regards to updates and/or info you should receive from the breeder once the puppy you've put a deposit on is born.

In my case I received an email saying they were born with a picture. After that I've not heard anything from my breeder in 10 days and the last response was in reply to an email I sent them a couple days after the pups were born. I was kind of expecting weekly updates even if it's something as simple as "everybody is gaining weight and healthy, they've opened their eyes and here are some new pictures...". Is this unreasonable?

I understand for a breeder the birth of pups is a much more regular occurrence than it is for most of us and it probably isn't that big of a deal after a while but, we are obviously very excited and want all the info/pictures we can get. I know sometimes my expectations can be a little high and I don't want to be a pest which is why I'm asking for others experiences.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Send your breeder an e-mail and ask if she could send pictures of the litter. 

I usually do not let people know about the puppies being born until they are about a week old. Then I will send out an e-mail to people who have said they want a puppy.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Karlo's breeder sent whelping stats/ updates during the whelp to the potential puppy owners and newborn pictures. 
Then every week we'd get pupdates &pics thru e-mails until we picked up the pups.
We were given a dvd of all the pics as well!

There is also a yahoo group with all the past litter owners to communicate, so we are informed when every litter is coming/growing/leaving! We share in the excitement with the new pup owners and there is so much support from everyone after the pups go home. 

I would call or e-mail your breeder and ask for regular(weekly if possible) updates and pictures(it isn't that hard/time consuming to upload a few pics and e-mail the link to you). 
It is hard enough just waiting even with the pupdates, not knowing, waiting and waiting would be torture!


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

I didn't get much during that 8 week period. A few pictures once or twice through email but nothing huge. Remember, they're busy with a bunch of pups, the mom, maybe their other dogs, might still be showing/trialing on weekends so there is training going on during the week.

I got a CD with a bunch of pictures when I picked up the puppy. That was really nice to have.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

My breeder never sent me anything unless I asked but that's just kind of how she is, she spends more time with the dogs then taking pictures/emailing people...

It was frustrating though! I've had my pup almost three weeks now and he's the easiest(so far) puppy I've ever had though now I've probably just jinxed myself. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hotrod2448 (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. From my communications prior to the litter being born I know the breeder isn't much on small talk. He was more than willing to answer any questions though so, I'll just send them an email and ask for weekly updates.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

You could send the email, and just explain you're new at this and very excited, and love the updates, and maybe something like "hope I'm not being a pest" or some such 
We get folks like this from time to time in rescue and when they say things like that, although I've occasionally made up my mind they _are_ a pest, I usually forgive them


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I've had breeders inform me when the litter was born and then when they were about 7 weeks old letting me know when I could get my pup. I've had other breeders that were very active with their puppy buyers ... I saw Bruiser several times a week for 8 weeks. And others have fallen somewhere in the middle.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i guess some breeders are more informative than others.
if there's something you want to know get in touch with
your breeder.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Akina's breeder never took pictures or sent updates. I told him I was going to have to send the Picture Taking Fairy to his house.
Some people just aren't into the touchy-feely cute stuff.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

gagsd said:


> Some people just aren't into the touchy-feely cute stuff.


My Chinese Crested litters are whelped and raised on a live web feed. I don't consider it touchy-feely or cute. I consider it part and parcel of being a good breeder.

I want people to know exactly what happens when a dog whelps. Those who watched my last litter being whelped had the experience of watching and hearing me lose a puppy. I get lots of questions during the whelping and I answer them as I can (my DH reads me the questions from the live web chat and I have a microphone on the webcam).

Prospective buyers get to watch how the puppies develop. See how I do the Super Dog program, introduce the pups to other animals and tons of new experiences.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Lauri & The Gang said:


> I don't consider it touchy-feely or cute. I consider it part and parcel of being a good breeder.


Except that there are a TON of breeders producing super dogs, that don't.
I wish Mike had been more into puppy pictures and updates on what the litter was doing. But he did what needed doing, without documenting it for puppy buyers. And I am OK with that.


----------



## hotrod2448 (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm not trying to start a pissing match about what makes a good breeder or not. I was just curious what other peoples experiences were and if my expectations were unreasonable. 

I know the breeder I purchased from is an excellent breeder and I'm not trying to disparage them in any way. I'm sure that we will get an excellent dog from them. I just think that most people buying a dog want to see them as they grow especially as they begin to walk and explore things.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

A lotta people have neither the time or inclination to participate in the warm and fuzzy picture taking or updating every week as a litter grows. Some people love it.....the breeder I got Taro from was very scant with pics and communication until the puppy was 7weeks. I got a fantastic dog, and certainly don't expect her/him to change their breeding practices to meet my inquisitiveness for an 8 week period. I understand people's excitement, but they have a lifetime with their dog to talk, picture take, oh and ah, and show off their dogs to others.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Reasonable expectations are the details and procedures discussed with the breeder prior to committing to getting a pup. 

How many pics or updates a person gets has nothing to do with the caliber of the breeder or the quality of the puppy. The responsibility lies with the purchaser to find out what they can expect.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

Castlemaid said:


> Reasonable expectations are the details and procedures discussed with the breeder prior to committing to getting a pup.
> 
> How many pics or updates a person gets has nothing to do with the caliber of the breeder or the quality of the puppy. The responsibility lies with the purchaser to find out what they can expect.


i would think this about covers what one should expect.


----------



## FlyAway (Jul 17, 2012)

cliffson1 said:


> A lotta people have neither the time or inclination to participate in the warm and fuzzy picture taking or updating every week as a litter grows. Some people love it.


I like to see weekly photos of the puppies developing. You would think the breeder would want a record, but maybe they just remember stuff better than I do.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

FlyAway said:


> I like to see weekly photos of the puppies developing. You would think the breeder would want a record, but maybe they just remember stuff better than I do.


Digital cameras, e-mail/internet, camcorders, are all rather recent. I mean, I remember back when records were vinyl, and camera's had film that had to be developed, and people had to send letters. I wonder what breeders did then to be a good breeder.


----------



## FlyAway (Jul 17, 2012)

selzer said:


> Digital cameras, e-mail/internet, camcorders, are all rather recent. I mean, I remember back when records were vinyl, and camera's had film that had to be developed, and people had to send letters. I wonder what breeders did then to be a good breeder.


Not saying they aren't good breeders. I never developed film in the days before digital, and rarely took photos. Now I love having digital and have tons of them.  And video!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I don't see this thread being started to assess the breeder...but what they buyer should do or not do to not harass the breeder  ! I know breeders are very busy and don't need every pup buyer contacting them to see how the pups are doing....that's why it is a good idea to have a short but sweet mass e-mail pupdate(or even a facebook page devoted to that litter)every so often to keep the buyers sated. 
As posted above, in this day and age it takes just moments to capture a day in the life of a cute pup and post it!
Some potential buyers don't care, which is fine, but others....just can't wait to get their pup and seeing/hearing about the litter is really great.


----------



## Atticus5 (Mar 28, 2012)

Our breeder was extremely busy with not only her newborn pups but a part time job as well. She was honestly too exhausted to spend much time with emailing or pics. She was however, extremely gracious about our visiting the pups. We went once sometimes twice weekly from the time the pups turned five weeks up until we took our boy home at eight weeks.


----------



## hotrod2448 (Oct 12, 2012)

onyx'girl said:


> I don't see this thread being started to assess the breeder...but what they buyer should do or not do to not harass the breeder  ! I know breeders are very busy and don't need every pup buyer contacting them to see how the pups are doing....that's why it is a good idea to have a short but sweet mass e-mail pupdate(or even a facebook page devoted to that litter)every so often to keep the buyers sated.
> As posted above, in this day and age it takes just moments to capture a day in the life of a cute pup and post it!
> Some potential buyers don't care, which is fine, but others....just can't wait to get their pup and seeing/hearing about the litter is really great.


That was my intent. It's easy to forget that not everyone is as plugged in as you or I might be. I also know that I have high expectations of myself and sometimes project them onto others so, instead of being a pain and since everything else with these dogs is very German and regimented I figured I'd ask if there was some standard for what would be communicated and when. 

Apparently that detail was something I should have discussed at the time of putting down a deposit but, given this is the first dog we've bought I'm not too stressed over missing something that's relatively minor when compared to making sure we chose the right breed, breeder, trainer, etc...


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

hotrod2448 said:


> That was my intent. It's easy to forget that not everyone is as plugged in as you or I might be. I also know that I have high expectations of myself and sometimes project them onto others so, instead of being a pain and since everything else with these dogs is very German and regimented I figured I'd ask if there was some standard for what would be communicated and when.
> 
> Apparently that detail was something I should have discussed at the time of putting down a deposit but, given this is the first dog we've bought I'm not too stressed over missing something that's relatively minor when compared to making sure we chose the right breed, breeder, trainer, etc...


i believe you are experiencing that "night before christmas feeling" and can't wait for christmas morning to open your presents. if your breeder is like me though, i am lucky i know how to turn a computer on. i have no idea how to use a web cam or post or send pics. might want to pass some time making sure your home is puppy proofed, thing of possible names and visit some trainers and observe some classes. hopefully this will help a little during what i am sure seems like and endless wait.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I think also what may happen is that someone contacts a breeder and puts a deposit down on a planned litter, then they join the board and see all the updates that some other people are getting from their breeder and then think that is standard procedure, and feel somehow cheated if their breeder of choice is not following suite. 

Some breeders do regular updates, others don't. Doesn't mean anything.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

One thing I really liked (but would not expect) was Beau came with a log sheet of various socialization experiences....she did a lot with the pups before they went to their new homes....some pix, some videos all nice but the log sheet was the first time I ever got something like that.


----------

